# Despicable



## PoliticalChic

What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?

Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:

That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]

Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org

Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.


----------



## Truthseeker420

After the lies about ACORN I don't think any rational person buys into right wings attack ads.


----------



## SFC Ollie

There are some really stupid people out there. What can we say?


----------



## uscitizen

SFC Ollie said:


> There are some really stupid people out there. What can we say?



Yep and they are not all restricted to either party.


----------



## AllieBaba

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads. People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.


 
"Eith way, Todd definitely did it". That's nice. Joking about incest.


----------



## Wicked Jester

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.


----------



## xsited1

Here's the comment on the Wonkette website with the highest rating:



> My God, what in the name of decency were you thinking in posting this column? Can your life be so shallow and your integrity so brittle that you would take it upon yourself to demean a developmentally challenged child for political kicks? Your website has been deleted from my Favourites list.


----------



## Truthseeker420

I took as making fun of Sarah Palin but it is kinda mean spirited.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



Why are you blaming all of 'liberalism' for what this guy says?

What groups are we allowed to blame for your idiocy?


----------



## Truthseeker420

Michael Savage calls children with Autism morons. But I put put that on Savage not conservatives.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuDTI_GHu_A&feature=related]YouTube - &#39;Autism a fraud,&#39; Savage says[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Truthseeker420 said:


> I took as making fun of Sarah Palin but it is kinda mean spirited.


 Well good, now I don't feel so bad about accidentally POS repping you, lol.


----------



## AllieBaba

Truthseeker420 said:


> Michael Savage calls children with Autism morons. But I put put that on Savage not conservatives.
> 
> 
> YouTube - 'Autism a fraud,' Savage says


 
Yeah, Michael Savage has some pretty out there beliefs. He has some salient points, but obviously autstic kids can't be told to shape up and have it do any good.

He also used to rant on and on about how hot chocolate was making all the kids in the world stupid. I mean, c'mon. i agree that the sugar and the chemicals and even the chocolate probably aren't healthy, and overdoing refined foods and processed foods and sugars isn't great for a kid's concentration or growth....but REALLY? Giving your kid hot chocolate is child abuse?

I'm a repeat offender, I guess. When we go out to eat in the winter, the kids almost always get hot chocolate. And we have hot chocolate fests every now and then at home, too.

I'm a terrible mom.


----------



## Truthseeker420

AllieBaba said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Savage calls children with Autism morons. But I put put that on Savage not conservatives.
> 
> 
> YouTube - 'Autism a fraud,' Savage says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Michael Savage has some pretty out there beliefs. He has some salient points, but obviously autstic kids can't be told to shape up and have it do any good.
> 
> He also used to rant on and on about how hot chocolate was making all the kids in the world stupid. I mean, c'mon. i agree that the sugar and the chemicals and even the chocolate probably aren't healthy, and overdoing refined foods and processed foods and sugars isn't great for a kid's concentration or growth....but REALLY? Giving your kid hot chocolate is child abuse?
> 
> I'm a repeat offender, I guess. When we go out to eat in the winter, the kids almost always get hot chocolate. And we have hot chocolate fests every now and then at home, too.
> 
> I'm a terrible mom.
Click to expand...


Yeah sugar insn't good fro them but like anything within moderation will not hurt them. If chocalate is wrong I don't wanna be right.


----------



## Trajan

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you blaming all of 'liberalism' for what this guy says?
> 
> What groups are we allowed to blame for your idiocy?
Click to expand...


who _don't _you?


----------



## AllieBaba

the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.


----------



## Truthseeker420

AllieBaba said:


> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.



Wonkette is a politicale satire site. Republicans tried but they are just not funny.


----------



## AllieBaba

No, it's not that they aren't funny. It's that they don't think it's funny to tease the children of political figures about things like incest and diminished capacity.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

I know that politics is dirty, but this goes way past politics, through bad taste, and crash lands somewhere in the realm that makes the sewer look like a nice place to live.



> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a  lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we  come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from  Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar  Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it  that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd  definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are  privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in  world political history.



Greatest Living American: A Children&#8217;s Treasury of Trig Crap On His Birthday


----------



## Cal

Quantum Windbag said:


> I know that politics is dirty, but this goes way past politics, through bad taste, and crash lands somewhere in the realm that makes the sewer look like a nice place to live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a  lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we  come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from  Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar  Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it  that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd  definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are  privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in  world political history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatest Living American: A Childrens Treasury of Trig Crap On His Birthday
Click to expand...


That is just fucked up. Talk about tasteless and just nasty.. man. That isn't even politics, that goes way beyond. What a fucking loser.. wheoever wrote that.


----------



## Avatar4321

because some people are angry, bitter, and miserable and try to make everyone else like them. I just feel sorry for them.


----------



## Tank

Because they hate themselves


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthseeker420 said:


> I took as making fun of Sarah Palin but it is kinda mean spirited.



Kind of?

There is no "Kind of" about it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Avatar4321 said:


> because some people are angry, bitter, and miserable and try to make everyone else like them. I just feel sorry for them.


I don't feel sorry for ass holes. I let them know I've figured them out every time. Someone as pathetic as this needs to be beaten senseless on a daily basis and everyone who comes in contact with him, regardless of his politics needs to loudly voice their disgust.
Feeling sorry for him is stupid. He's not a victim. If you must feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for his mother. She has to live with the fact that she raised such a worthless human.

While you're at it, feel sorry for the Palins.


----------



## Avatar4321

AllieBaba said:


> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.



I'm sure if enough time and effort went into it, someone somewhere said something this stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ernie S. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because some people are angry, bitter, and miserable and try to make everyone else like them. I just feel sorry for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel sorry for ass holes. I let them know I've figured them out every time. Someone as pathetic as this needs to be beaten senseless on a daily basis and everyone who comes in contact with him, regardless of his politics needs to loudly voice their disgust.
> Feeling sorry for him is stupid. He's not a victim. If you must feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for his mother. She has to live with the fact that she raised such a worthless human.
> 
> While you're at it, feel sorry for the Palins.
Click to expand...


I try not to let such people control how I react. They win then.

They want me to be angry, upset, hateful towards them. That's why they say these awful things.

Pity, on the other hand, takes them off guard. They don't know how to deal with it. And it might actually get through to them.


----------



## AllieBaba

Avatar4321 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if enough time and effort went into it, someone somewhere said something this stupid.
Click to expand...

 
Not too many tho, or believe me, we would hear it.

See, when assholes on the right say idiotic things like this, we oust them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthseeker420 said:


> After the lies about ACORN I don't think any rational person buys into right wings attack ads.



There's your problem rationaly speaking on my part, you think acorn did not do anything wrong and of course you would see nothing wrong with attacking a 3 years old child who just happens to be mentally handicapped


----------



## Ernie S.

Avatar4321 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because some people are angry, bitter, and miserable and try to make everyone else like them. I just feel sorry for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel sorry for ass holes. I let them know I've figured them out every time. Someone as pathetic as this needs to be beaten senseless on a daily basis and everyone who comes in contact with him, regardless of his politics needs to loudly voice their disgust.
> Feeling sorry for him is stupid. He's not a victim. If you must feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for his mother. She has to live with the fact that she raised such a worthless human.
> 
> While you're at it, feel sorry for the Palins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try not to let such people control how I react. They win then.
> 
> They want me to be angry, upset, hateful towards them. That's why they say these awful things.
> 
> Pity, on the other hand, takes them off guard. They don't know how to deal with it. And it might actually get through to them.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Liberals have a victim mentality. Pity plays into that. This man needs his ass kicked pure and simple.And EVERYONE should condemn what he wrote.


----------



## Cal

AllieBaba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if enough time and effort went into it, someone somewhere said something this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too many tho, or believe me, we would hear it.
> 
> See, when assholes on the right say idiotic things like this, we oust them.
Click to expand...


Read the top comment on the article:



> My God, what in the name of decency were you thinking in posting this column? Can your life be so shallow and your integrity so brittle that you would take it upon yourself to demean a developmentally challenged child for political kicks? Your website has been deleted from my Favourites list.



I can promise you, most Liberals would stand up and criticize the fuck outta this guy. This kind of family attacking has no place on any side.. especially not a special needs kid. 

Do I like the Palins? Absolutely not. But this stuff is so far over the line, it isn't even funny.

HOWEVER.. 

Your side isn't so innocent in attacking children:

Conservative Free Republic blog in free speech flap after racial slurs directed at Obama children

Go read the comments on some conservative sites.. 

It happens on every side. It's despicable and uncalled for no matter who does it.


----------



## sinister59

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



not sure what your smoking but it to heavy for me .


----------



## Ernie S.

Avatar4321 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because some people are angry, bitter, and miserable and try to make everyone else like them. I just feel sorry for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel sorry for ass holes. I let them know I've figured them out every time. Someone as pathetic as this needs to be beaten senseless on a daily basis and everyone who comes in contact with him, regardless of his politics needs to loudly voice their disgust.
> Feeling sorry for him is stupid. He's not a victim. If you must feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for his mother. She has to live with the fact that she raised such a worthless human.
> 
> While you're at it, feel sorry for the Palins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I try not to let such people control how I react. They win then.*
> 
> They want me to be angry, upset, hateful towards them. That's why they say these awful things.
> 
> Pity, on the other hand, takes them off guard. They don't know how to deal with it. And it might actually get through to them.
Click to expand...

They win when someone says, "There there you poor misguided soul". You give them permission when they need a busted nose.


----------



## sinister59

ernie s. said:


> avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ernie s. said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't feel sorry for ass holes. I let them know i've figured them out every time. Someone as pathetic as this needs to be beaten senseless on a daily basis and everyone who comes in contact with him, regardless of his politics needs to loudly voice their disgust.
> Feeling sorry for him is stupid. He's not a victim. If you must feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for his mother. She has to live with the fact that she raised such a worthless human.
> 
> While you're at it, feel sorry for the palins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i try not to let such people control how i react. They win then.*
> 
> they want me to be angry, upset, hateful towards them. That's why they say these awful things.
> 
> Pity, on the other hand, takes them off guard. They don't know how to deal with it. And it might actually get through to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they win when someone says, "there there you poor misguided soul". You give them permission when they need a busted nose.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Avatar4321

Ernie S. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel sorry for ass holes. I let them know I've figured them out every time. Someone as pathetic as this needs to be beaten senseless on a daily basis and everyone who comes in contact with him, regardless of his politics needs to loudly voice their disgust.
> Feeling sorry for him is stupid. He's not a victim. If you must feel sorry for someone, feel sorry for his mother. She has to live with the fact that she raised such a worthless human.
> 
> While you're at it, feel sorry for the Palins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I try not to let such people control how I react. They win then.*
> 
> They want me to be angry, upset, hateful towards them. That's why they say these awful things.
> 
> Pity, on the other hand, takes them off guard. They don't know how to deal with it. And it might actually get through to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They win when someone says, "There there you poor misguided soul". You give them permission when they need a busted nose.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about saying "There there you poor misguided soul"?


----------



## Ernie S.

Avatar4321 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I try not to let such people control how I react. They win then.*
> 
> They want me to be angry, upset, hateful towards them. That's why they say these awful things.
> 
> Pity, on the other hand, takes them off guard. They don't know how to deal with it. And it might actually get through to them.
> 
> 
> 
> They win when someone says, "There there you poor misguided soul". You give them permission when they need a busted nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about saying "There there you poor misguided soul"?
Click to expand...


Then what would you say? You claimed you pitied him. It sounds to me that you're excusing his words. He doesn't need your pity. He needs your scorn.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ernie S. said:


> Then what would you say? You claimed you pitied him. It sounds to me that you're excusing his words. He doesn't need your pity. He needs your scorn.



I'd have to think about it, but he certainly isn't a victim.


----------



## JFK_USA

Its a dumb statement to make.

The problem we have in this country is we equate political beliefs to intellegence. They are beliefs. You aren't stupid because you believe social programs don't help. Anyone can make an argument on any issue, it doesn't make someone stupid.


----------



## AllieBaba

Avatar4321 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what would you say? You claimed you pitied him. It sounds to me that you're excusing his words. He doesn't need your pity. He needs your scorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to think about it, but he certainly isn't a victim.
Click to expand...

 
Pitying someone does not mean you think they are not accountable for their actions. It just means you are not taking poison into your heart or establishing yourself as one who metes out punishment.

I pity inmates in prison. I pity their families. I pity sex offenders, even. But I know them very well, and although I pity them and still see them, or try to see them, as human children of God, I do not make excuses for their bad decisions or think they should not answer for their crimes. Even to the death penalty (though I don't support the death penalty...it is the law of the land in some places and thus a fact of life. I don't feel strongly enough about it at this point to protest it, it isn't a cause I'm willing to take up).

What I thought Avatar was saying was that he holds no malice in his heart towards people...or at least tries not to. It isn't just about the person who evokes hatred in others; it's also about preventing hatred from getting a foothold in your heart.

Christians generally understand that there will be an ultimate judgment someday and until that judgment is made, we should show compassion to all. Including losers and criminals. Christ did, remember. And it's not an excuse. Remember he didn't save the bodies of the criminals who died on the hill with him. He let them pay their debt to society..but he still had compassion for them.


----------



## Ernie S.

JFK_USA said:


> Its a dumb statement to make.
> 
> The problem we have in this country is we equate political beliefs to intellegence. They are beliefs. You aren't stupid because you believe social programs don't help. Anyone can make an argument on any issue, it doesn't make someone stupid.



No, a position doesn't make you stupid, but how you express your position may.


----------



## Two Thumbs

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



it's OK cuz some TP people put big 0 face on a chimp.

Is this headline news?


----------



## CaféAuLait

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



Here is an article from a mother with a down syndrome child who is upset:



> As the parent of a child with Down syndrome, consider me sad, angry and confused.  I believe in free speech, but this just goes too far.  This is much bigger than politics.this is a full on attack to a mother and her child.  I feel there is no purpose to his article except causing harm to othersand ultimately cause a storm of site visits and recognition.



Down Syndrome: A Mom's Response to Wonkette & Jack Stuef | Carrie with Children


----------



## Annie

CaféAuLait;3553531 said:
			
		

> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article from a mother with a down syndrome child who is upset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the parent of a child with Down syndrome, consider me sad, angry and confused.  I believe in free speech, but this just goes too far.  This is much bigger than politics.this is a full on attack to a mother and her child.  I feel there is no purpose to his article except causing harm to othersand ultimately cause a storm of site visits and recognition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down Syndrome: A Mom's Response to Wonkette & Jack Stuef | Carrie with Children
Click to expand...


I don't care for Sarah Palin, not a whit. The attacks though on her kids, this just being the most recent, are despicable. The whole 'who's the mother' thing is worse than the birther nonsense on Obama, since Trigg is helpless. This goes even to lower depths than I've seen, intimating incest. 

Like the mother you quoted, I had a sister with Downs. While she never lived at home, she was part of our family. She brought much joy to our gatherings and my brother and I learned much from visiting her at first her group home and later her sheltered apartment. Because of her, I learned sign language. I also learned the value of things in their place, she was very rigid from living in groups. Move something of hers, believe me, you'd know what strong is! 

She brought an innocence that most of us lose by 12. Every day's a new day was truly true.


----------



## Foxfyre

Dang Annie, I've given out too much rep.  But what a great post.


----------



## Foxfyre

One does not have to like Sarah Palin.  One does not have to embrace her ideology or her view of what right policy should be.  One does not have to appreciate her mannerisms, style, substance, or focus.

But other than being somebody a lot of people disagree with, what has she done that is so terrible?  That is worthy of ridiculing, smearing, demeaning, degrading her?  Has she cheated on her husband?  Abandoned or beaten her kids?  Robbed a bank?  Beat up an old lady on the street?  Stole money out of the offering plate?  What?

Where have all the people gone who could disagree with others without having to be hateful toward them or about them?  And certainly without being hateful to or about their friends and family?


----------



## STREICHER187

There are idiots in both parties sadly they get all the news while people in the middle don't because they are not nuts or ignorant enough. 

To attack someone on the job they did/didn't do is fine attack Obama for a still bad ecomony, still being in 2 wars etc. but not on his race. Attack Palin for quitting her job or not being to smart but for gods sake leave her disabled kid out of it. Attack Bristol for having a kid out of marriage and then getting paid millions by and abstinance group. 

Young kids should be off limits, Race should be off limits Attack people for their actions not the color of their skin or their disability.


----------



## Foxfyre

I don't think Bristol is fair game either unless she is inappropriately taking public funds.  Whatever deal she cuts with a private group should be her business and her business alone.  And while I've never had a child out of wedlock, I can speak from experience that there is no better spokesperson or advocate for some causes than that which comes from having made a mistake and results in commitment to helping others avoid making the same mistake.  That isn't hypocrisy of any sort.

That's another question.  Whatever happened to the concept that public figures were allowed to be human, to make mistakes, to correct errors, to change their mind?  Those who do so honestly I think more often deserve commendation instead of criticism.

Certainly criticise the obvious liar or dishonest person.  Certainly criticize policy or programs or concepts that you believe to be wrong and detrimental.  But don't attack the person just because we don't agree with him or her.  Those I attack will be those who are obviously dishonest and who have self serving intentions that are harmful to me or those I care about.


----------



## STREICHER187

Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game. 

I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthseeker420 said:


> After the lies about ACORN I don't think any rational person buys into right wings attack ads.



This was not a right wing attack ad. It wasn't even a left wing attack ad. This was an actual blog post on what used to be a reputable left wing site. The blog is almost universally condemned, the exception being idiots like you who somehow think this is justifiable, and it has cost the site ad revenue as most, if not all, of its advertisers have pulled out because of the hatefulness involved here.


----------



## Article 15

Has anyone asked Trig if he is offended?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Cal said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if enough time and effort went into it, someone somewhere said something this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many tho, or believe me, we would hear it.
> 
> See, when assholes on the right say idiotic things like this, we oust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the top comment on the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, what in the name of decency were you thinking in posting this column? Can your life be so shallow and your integrity so brittle that you would take it upon yourself to demean a developmentally challenged child for political kicks? Your website has been deleted from my Favourites list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can promise you, most Liberals would stand up and criticize the fuck outta this guy. This kind of family attacking has no place on any side.. especially not a special needs kid.
> 
> Do I like the Palins? Absolutely not. But this stuff is so far over the line, it isn't even funny.
> 
> HOWEVER..
> 
> Your side isn't so innocent in attacking children:
> 
> Conservative Free Republic blog in free speech flap after racial slurs directed at Obama children
> 
> Go read the comments on some conservative sites..
> 
> It happens on every side. It's despicable and uncalled for no matter who does it.
Click to expand...


You do understand that there is a difference between comments and the actual content of a site, don't you? One is people who are not affiliated with the site making random anonymous posts, and the other is post made with intent by people that actualy own, or work at, the site. Another difference is that the comments were deleted from the Free Republic blog, while this post is still up at Wonkette.


----------



## Foxfyre

STREICHER187 said:


> Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game.
> 
> I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.



So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?

What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?


----------



## Article 15

Foxfyre said:


> STREICHER187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game.
> 
> I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
Click to expand...


Bristol is a twit.


----------



## Foxfyre

Article 15 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREICHER187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game.
> 
> I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
Click to expand...


I don't know if she is or isn't, but I do know that as long as she isn't hurting anybody else, it should be her business.


----------



## Article 15

Foxfyre said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if she is or isn't, but I do know that as long as she isn't hurting anybody else, it should be her business.
Click to expand...


She has injected herself into the national conversation on current issues and she's a chip off the old block.  A twit just like her mother.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2ma_hZL-Ic]YouTube - Sarah Palin: Worst governor ever?[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Article 15 said:


> Has anyone asked Trig if he is offended?



Are you volunteering? If so, please post a video of Sarah kicking your ass when you so.


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked Trig if he is offended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you volunteering? If so, please post a video of Sarah kicking your ass when you so.
Click to expand...


Please.

I'd drop that bitch quicker than you could say "death panels."


----------



## Tank

Only the most primitive of people have no compassion for the weak


----------



## jgarden

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? He&#8217;s merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifter&#8217;s magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesn&#8217;t matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.


*"PoliticalChic" has finally exposed the great liberal conspiracy - in reality, we are all "closet bigots" who hate "the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives!"*


----------



## MikeGloster

Truthseeker420 said:


> After the lies about ACORN I don't think any rational person buys into right wings attack ads.



Why would anyone lie about ACORN / The truth about them does the job of sending them into the junkheap of history.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREICHER187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game.
> 
> I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
Click to expand...


you're a bigoted idiot.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're a bigoted idiot.
Click to expand...


Birfer, please.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a bigoted idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birfer, please.
Click to expand...


still makes you a bigoted idiot which is just about as low as you can go.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a bigoted idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birfer, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still makes you a bigoted idiot which is just about as low as you can go.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am bigoted against dumbfuck lil' twits like Bristol Palin and redneck birfers like yourself.  I'll wear that on my sleeve all day, birfer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birfer, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still makes you a bigoted idiot which is just about as low as you can go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am bigoted against dumbfuck lil' twits like Bristol Palin and redneck birfers like yourself.  I'll wear that on my sleeve all day, birfer.
Click to expand...


oh so calling me a birther in your mind is going to make me magicaly stop calling you on your bullshit bigoted ways?


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still makes you a bigoted idiot which is just about as low as you can go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am bigoted against dumbfuck lil' twits like Bristol Palin and redneck birfers like yourself.  I'll wear that on my sleeve all day, birfer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh so calling me a birther in your mind is going to make me magicaly stop calling you on your bullshit bigoted ways?
Click to expand...


I don't think calling you a birfer is going to make you do anything one way or the other, foolio.  Where did I say otherwise?  Hmmm?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birfer, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still makes you a bigoted idiot which is just about as low as you can go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am bigoted against dumbfuck lil' twits like Bristol Palin and redneck birfers like yourself.  I'll wear that on my sleeve all day, birfer.
Click to expand...


You find a need to bad mouth a 14 year old girl? What a big man you are.


----------



## Article 15

RetiredGySgt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still makes you a bigoted idiot which is just about as low as you can go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am bigoted against dumbfuck lil' twits like Bristol Palin and redneck birfers like yourself.  I'll wear that on my sleeve all day, birfer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find a need to bad mouth a 14 year old girl? What a big man you are.
Click to expand...


How old is Bristol again, Grumplestilskin?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am bigoted against dumbfuck lil' twits like Bristol Palin and redneck birfers like yourself.  I'll wear that on my sleeve all day, birfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh so calling me a birther in your mind is going to make me magicaly stop calling you on your bullshit bigoted ways?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think calling you a birfer is going to make you do anything one way or the other, foolio.  Where did I say otherwise?  Hmmm?
Click to expand...


your reference of the word is implied that you want me to stop and you think it will make me stop. Fuck that it fuels me to go further and investigate more. And your shut off word doesn't work.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh so calling me a birther in your mind is going to make me magicaly stop calling you on your bullshit bigoted ways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think calling you a birfer is going to make you do anything one way or the other, foolio.  Where did I say otherwise?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your reference of the word is implied that you want me to stop and you think it will make me stop. Fuck that it fuels me to go further and investigate more. And your shut off word doesn't work.
Click to expand...




Pointing out the irony of you calling anyone a bigot is just that.

It sounds to me like your subconscious is intimidated by an anonymous person on the Internet for some silly reason.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think calling you a birfer is going to make you do anything one way or the other, foolio.  Where did I say otherwise?  Hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your reference of the word is implied that you want me to stop and you think it will make me stop. Fuck that it fuels me to go further and investigate more. And your shut off word doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the irony of you calling anyone a bigot is just that.
> 
> It sounds to me like your subconscious is intimidated by an anonymous person on the Internet for some silly reason.
Click to expand...


It seems I intimidate you. Your first word to me was birther and Since the media and the left deem the word birther in a negative context. I guess yes I do intimidate you.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your reference of the word is implied that you want me to stop and you think it will make me stop. Fuck that it fuels me to go further and investigate more. And your shut off word doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the irony of you calling anyone a bigot is just that.
> 
> It sounds to me like your subconscious is intimidated by an anonymous person on the Internet for some silly reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems I intimidate you. Your first word to me was birther and Since the media and the left deem the word birther in a negative context. I guess yes I do intimidate you.
Click to expand...




"no YOU"

Did Divecon hack your account?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the irony of you calling anyone a bigot is just that.
> 
> It sounds to me like your subconscious is intimidated by an anonymous person on the Internet for some silly reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I intimidate you. Your first word to me was birther and Since the media and the left deem the word birther in a negative context. I guess yes I do intimidate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no YOU"
> 
> Did Divecon hack your account?
Click to expand...

Did the truth hurt?


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I intimidate you. Your first word to me was birther and Since the media and the left deem the word birther in a negative context. I guess yes I do intimidate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no YOU"
> 
> Did Divecon hack your account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the truth hurt?
Click to expand...


Yes, you're "I know you are but what am I" retort was a dagger thru the heart.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no YOU"
> 
> Did Divecon hack your account?
> 
> 
> 
> Did the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're "I know you are but what am I" retort was a dagger thru the heart.
Click to expand...


an unsurprising unwitty retort.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the truth hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're "I know you are but what am I" retort was a dagger thru the heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> an unsurprising unwitty retort.
Click to expand...


You project A LOT


----------



## Robert

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



Its hard to be disgusted or even upset this is the low that the left operates at remember the attacks on the daughters of the previous administration, then the left found the Palin family to pile all their hate on. Its good that more are now stepping up and calling the left out on the hate these idiots spew.


----------



## editec

You're complaining about some unknown BLOG and fault  the "left" for it?

That's such an unbelievably stupid POV it defies comment.


----------



## mudwhistle

Truthseeker420 said:


> After the lies about ACORN I don't think any rational person buys into right wings attack ads.



Yes, poor ACORN.


----------



## Seawytch

AllieBaba said:


> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.



Wouldn't there have to be reputable right wing sites first?


----------



## Ernie S.

AllieBaba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what would you say? You claimed you pitied him. It sounds to me that you're excusing his words. He doesn't need your pity. He needs your scorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to think about it, but he certainly isn't a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pitying someone does not mean you think they are not accountable for their actions. It just means you are not taking poison into your heart or establishing yourself as one who metes out punishment.
> 
> I pity inmates in prison. I pity their families. I pity sex offenders, even. But I know them very well, and although I pity them and still see them, or try to see them, as human children of God, I do not make excuses for their bad decisions or think they should not answer for their crimes. Even to the death penalty (though I don't support the death penalty...it is the law of the land in some places and thus a fact of life. I don't feel strongly enough about it at this point to protest it, it isn't a cause I'm willing to take up).
> 
> What I thought Avatar was saying was that he holds no malice in his heart towards people...or at least tries not to. It isn't just about the person who evokes hatred in others; it's also about preventing hatred from getting a foothold in your heart.
> 
> Christians generally understand that there will be an ultimate judgment someday and until that judgment is made, we should show compassion to all. Including losers and criminals. Christ did, remember. And it's not an excuse. Remember he didn't save the bodies of the criminals who died on the hill with him. He let them pay their debt to society..but he still had compassion for them.
Click to expand...


I'd really like to feel like you do. The fact is I don't. They sicken and anger me. 
I pity the victims and the families of these beasts who must live with the shame of being associated with them.


----------



## Si modo

I think Wonkette just shot herself in the foot.

I actually liked her stuff at one time.  But, this is despicable. I am glad that she is losing sponsors.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Article 15 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're "I know you are but what am I" retort was a dagger thru the heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an unsurprising unwitty retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You project A LOT
Click to expand...


 When are you going to use the I'm rubber you're glue sound track?


----------



## Ernie S.

Article 15 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREICHER187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game.
> 
> I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your intelligent contribution.


----------



## Article 15

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an unsurprising unwitty retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You project A LOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to use the I'm rubber you're glue sound track?
Click to expand...


Well I won't now since you ruined it's comedic value.


----------



## Ernie S.

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked Trig if he is offended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you volunteering? If so, please post a video of Sarah kicking your ass when you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please.
> 
> I'd drop that bitch quicker than you could say "death panels."
Click to expand...

She'd have you gutted and cut up for the freezer in 10 minutes.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Trajan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you blaming all of 'liberalism' for what this guy says?
> 
> What groups are we allowed to blame for your idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who _don't _you?
Click to expand...


Do you agree with the OP that all liberals should be tarred for what this guy said, or not?

Or are you too cowardly to take a stand?


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your intelligent contribution.
Click to expand...


----------



## xsited1

Wonkette | Trig Palin | Mental Disabilities | Advertisers | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment

BTW, the blogger who posted this garbage is Jack Stuef.  Check out the comments in the link.  Here's the first one:



> Stuef is probably some nerd that was beat up in school, and abused by his parents. He can only say things on a blog without being a public figure. I guess he is just a coward at heart. Do you think he could go Mano to Mano with a real man. He is probably impotent and into child porn.



And of course this:



> Papa John&#8217;s, Vanguard, and Huggies all announced today that they will be dropping their advertisements from Wonkette.


----------



## Si modo

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you volunteering? If so, please post a video of Sarah kicking your ass when you so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please.
> 
> I'd drop that bitch quicker than you could say "death panels."
Click to expand...

Hey tough guy.  Gotta love how manly you are!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pklq_ShnbA]YouTube - WAYNE BRADY[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you volunteering? If so, please post a video of Sarah kicking your ass when you so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please.
> 
> I'd drop that bitch quicker than you could say "death panels."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey tough guy.  Gotta love how manly you are!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pklq_ShnbA]YouTube - WAYNE BRADY[/ame]
Click to expand...


If a chic is dumb enough to throw the first punch it's open season.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Avatar4321 said:


> because some people are angry, bitter, and miserable and try to make everyone else like them. I just feel sorry for them.



Your sympathy for the OP is misplaced. 

lol


----------



## Si modo

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please.
> 
> I'd drop that bitch quicker than you could say "death panels."
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tough guy.  Gotta love how manly you are!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pklq_ShnbA]YouTube - WAYNE BRADY[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a chic is dumb enough to throw the first punch it's open season.
Click to expand...

Honestly Art, you don't surprise me at all.


----------



## signelect

Why do we continue to blame the other side, which ever it may be for stupidity.  I think that there is quite enough to go around.  Wonkette is way off base in attaching kids with disabilities for any reason.  Only cowards attack people who can't defend them selves.


----------



## Article 15

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tough guy.  Gotta love how manly you are!
> 
> YouTube - WAYNE BRADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a chic is dumb enough to throw the first punch it's open season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly Art, you don't surprise me at all.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I don't take shit from anybody.


----------



## Tank

Article 15 really wants to fight Sara Palin


----------



## Article 15

Tank said:


> Article 15 really wants to fight Sara Palin



I'd rather not.  

You, on the other hand, I would LOVE to throw down with you.


----------



## NoEconomist

signelect said:


> Only cowards attack people who can't defend them selves.



You mean like Seniors....Children...the Poor...Minorities. 

I'm not sayin your sayin......I'm just sayin


----------



## Ernie S.

Article 15 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your intelligent contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I find it interesting that you quote without comment and all we *see *below my comment is your signature.


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your intelligent contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you quote without comment and all we below my comment is your signature.
Click to expand...


In English, please?


----------



## R.D.

Truthseeker420 said:


> After the lies about ACORN I don't think any rational person buys into right wings attack ads.



Oh my goodness, I almost pee'd myself laughing.


----------



## manifold

PoliticalChic said:


> ...published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]



   

That's some funny shit!

Thanks for the post and for introducing me to wonkette, which I'd never heard of until now.  I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

The reason the liberals attack Palin and also trump for that matter is because 1) they fear them and 2) they cannot mount an intelligent counter argument to the points people like Palin and Trump make.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Article 15 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREICHER187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol made it her choice to put herself out there, making her a public figure. The other kids did not so they shouldn't be attacked. The moment they choose to put themselves out there and speak out on issues and chooose to have the spotlight put on them then they are fair game.
> 
> I just love how people praise palin for having the child, it wasn't a brave choice if she preaches what she believes then the thought of not having the kid should have EVER crossed her mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So criticize what she is saying.  Don't criticize her for putting herself out there.  What is it to you if she believes she has a message that will help others?  Is she suggesting anybody do anything illegal?  Is she telling lies about people?  Is she inciting to riot?   Is she teaching something that is mentally or physically harmful to people?  If not, and she is not using taxpayer money to do it, what is it to you?
> 
> What is it to you that Sarah Palin chose to have a Downs syndrome baby rather than abort it?  It hasn't cost you anything.  How is she harming you in any way?  Why can't we accept that as a part of who she is and not think it is something we need to attack or demonize her for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bristol is a twit.
Click to expand...


Which makes her one letter off from being a clone of her mother.


----------



## Ernie S.

Article 15 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you quote without comment and all we below my comment is your signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In English, please?
Click to expand...


See edit


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that you quote without comment and all we below my comment is your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In English, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See edit
Click to expand...


See the .jpeg that is likely being blocked by your proxy server at work when you get home.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I love conservative sanctimony.

Imagine this.

Imagine that Trig was born to a jobless single mom, who got talked out of having an abortion by the people she was required to listen to while she was going through her 3 day waiting period,

and imagine her Trig needed expensive long term care from the government, on top of the mother's own government assistance,

and imagine some Republican in Congress proposed a budget that was going to make massive cuts in all of that assistance...

Where would the Right be then?  

eh?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lonestar_logic said:


> The reason the liberals attack Palin and also trump for that matter is because 1) they fear them and 2) they cannot mount an intelligent counter argument to the points people like Palin and Trump make.



The birthers have been comprehensively discredited.  Where have you been?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the liberals attack Palin and also trump for that matter is because 1) they fear them and 2) they cannot mount an intelligent counter argument to the points people like Palin and Trump make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthers have been comprehensively discredited.  Where have you been?
Click to expand...


I didn't use to be a birther until people like you would argue a point and did not give good argument. I have discreidted most arguments I have encountered. Thanks for making me a birther, the name is like a shield of honor.


----------



## Foxfyre

Robert said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to be disgusted or even upset this is the low that the left operates at remember the attacks on the daughters of the previous administration, then the left found the Palin family to pile all their hate on. Its good that more are now stepping up and calling the left out on the hate these idiots spew.
Click to expand...


I think you've nailed it.  Because none seem willing to step up to the challenge to argue issues on their own merits, the more ignorant and hateful left wingnuts pick somebody to beat up on.  So they describe their targets in the most vulgar and/or insulting terms and feel righteous.  To me that is despicable.  Evenmoreso when they make an innocent child their target.


----------



## manifold

Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.


----------



## Ernie S.

Article 15 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In English, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See edit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the .jpeg that is likely being blocked by your proxy server at work when you get home.
Click to expand...


I am at home and there is nothing blocking images on my network. I did however view the page source and found the link to the jpg you intended to post. It is every bit as disgusting as I would expect from you.


----------



## Article 15

Ernie S. said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> See edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the .jpeg that is likely being blocked by your proxy server at work when you get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am at home and there is nothing blocking images on my network. I did however view the page source and found the link to the jpg you intended to post. It is every bit as disgusting as I would expect from you.
Click to expand...




Pic comes up fine on my end but thanks!

/bows


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the liberals attack Palin and also trump for that matter is because 1) they fear them and 2) they cannot mount an intelligent counter argument to the points people like Palin and Trump make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthers have been comprehensively discredited.  Where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't use to be a birther until people like you would argue a point and did not give good argument. I have discreidted most arguments I have encountered. Thanks for making me a birther, the name is like a shield of honor.
Click to expand...


Then it shouldn't be hard for you to cite where I have made bad arguments against those who believe the president isn't a US citizen.

Unless of course you're lying.


----------



## peach174

manifold said:


> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.



What is wrong with you. The signs that the tea party was putting up was parodies of the posters that the left put up during the Bush years.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The birthers have been comprehensively discredited.  Where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use to be a birther until people like you would argue a point and did not give good argument. I have discreidted most arguments I have encountered. Thanks for making me a birther, the name is like a shield of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it shouldn't be hard for you to cite where I have made bad arguments against those who believe the president isn't a US citizen.
> 
> Unless of course you're lying.
Click to expand...


I don't recall any discussion you and I have made on the subject.
But my argument still stands on my of my points they haven't been disproven.

But you did say



> *The birthers have been comprehensively discredited*


----------



## geauxtohell

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



The wonkette is a satirical websight and never claimed to be a "news source".

The crack at Trig Palin might be tasteless, but that is what they specialize in.  Tasteless, biting sarcasm that is fucking hilarious.  

You can wag your finger, but it looks pretty funny considering that you think Ann Coulter is the epitome of intelligent discourse.


----------



## manifold

peach174 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you. The signs that the tea party was putting up was parodies of the posters that the left put up during the Bush years.
Click to expand...



Interesting hypothesis.

Could you kindly supply for everyone which Bush sign this is parodying?


----------



## Dr.Traveler

AllieBaba said:


> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.



I'd honestly never heard of this website before PC's post, and I follow a few different political websites.

Of course, part of the problem is that any website with a discussion forum, blog comments, or guest bloggers is likely to say something stupid at least once.  I recall that the moderators over on the Hannity website caught all kinds of hell because they allowed some threads speculating over a possible assasination attempt to last long enough to get attention from the media.  Even after that, some pretty vile stuff perpetrates over there.  I'm amazed it hasn't been shut down by Hannity himself due to the sheer risk it generates for his image.

In that aspect, Rush is smart.  AFAIK he doesn't host a discussion foum on site or allow for comments.  That's about the only way to avoid this kinda bad press these days.


----------



## Article 15

geauxtohell said:


> You can wag your finger, but it looks pretty funny considering that you think Ann Coulter is the epitome of intelligent discourse.




For reals.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.



Not representative of liberalism per se.  There are quite a few members here on USMB who are thoughtful and respectful and not at all hateful in their discourse despite being left of center and I appreciate those people a great deal.

That website though I think was typical of the left wingnuts who can't or don't argue issues on their their own merits but rather focus on certain people that they describe in the most crude and disrespectful manner.


----------



## manifold

Foxfyre said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not representative of liberalism per se.  There are quite a few members here on USMB who are thoughtful and respectful and not at all hateful in their discourse despite being left of center and I appreciate those people a great deal.
> 
> That website though I think was typical of the left wingnuts who can't or don't argue issues on their their own merits but rather focus on certain people that they describe in the most crude and disrespectful manner.
Click to expand...


You're probably right.  But still, this is the first line from the OP:



			
				PoliticalChic said:
			
		

> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?



Obviously PoliticalChic doesn't agree with your sentiment.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not representative of liberalism per se.  There are quite a few members here on USMB who are thoughtful and respectful and not at all hateful in their discourse despite being left of center and I appreciate those people a great deal.
> 
> That website though I think was typical of the left wingnuts who can't or don't argue issues on their their own merits but rather focus on certain people that they describe in the most crude and disrespectful manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're probably right.  But still, this is the first line from the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously PoliticalChic doesn't agree with your sentiment.
Click to expand...


Oh I think I have read her stuff long enough to think she does share my sentiment.  To attach a negative concept to a particular group is typical on message boards but does not necessarily indict everybody.

For instance I might write "What has become of Christianity that a group like Westboro Baptist Church even exists?"  I might write that fully aware that 99+% of Christians including Baptists all deplore and condemn the activities of the Westboro church.

I would hope that intelligent and thoughtful liberals would also deplore and condemn the hatefulness on the website PC targeted.


----------



## manifold

Foxfyre said:


> To attach a negative concept to a particular group is typical on message boards but does not necessarily indict everybody.



Again I agree.

Yet many of the same people who do this themselves still get their panties in a knot anytime someone else dares to acknowledge the obviously racist elements within the tea party movement.  That is hypocritical, no?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

NYcarbineer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the liberals attack Palin and also trump for that matter is because 1) they fear them and 2) they cannot mount an intelligent counter argument to the points people like Palin and Trump make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthers have been comprehensively discredited.  Where have you been?
Click to expand...


Who said anything about birthers?


Reading comprehension! Learn it!


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> To attach a negative concept to a particular group is typical on message boards but does not necessarily indict everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I agree.
> 
> Yet many of the same people who do this themselves still get their panties in a knot anytime someone else dares to acknowledge the obviously racist elements within the tea party movement.  That is hypocritical, no?
Click to expand...


Not if the person does not see any racist elements within the tea party movement.  As an active tea partier I can assure you I have not seen any.  I can say there are routinely hateful people within liberalism because I can point to so many websites in which hatefulness is the norm and can point to members here on USMB who can't or won't focus on an issue on its own merits but rather want to insult or degrade or belittle other people.  Ugly hateful signs seem to be typical at many leftist rallies rather than the rare exception.  I don't see much rebuke of this from even 'good' liberals, so I have to believe that it is accepted as inevitable within modern American liberalism whether or not it is embraced by all.

It is not much different than me accepting that the abortion clinic protesters and "the end is near" and 'everybody who doesn't believe as I do are going to hell' groups exist within Christianity.  They do.  I don't like it, but I don't deny that fact either.

I don't know ANY tea partiers who embrace or accept or tolerate racism as part of the tea party movement.  I don't know any tea partiers who do not denounce and distance themselves from the few who show up with racist signs or slogans.  That is so anathema to the Tea Party focus that many of us believe most or all of those 'racist' folks are leftist plants anyway.


----------



## geauxtohell

Foxfyre said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not representative of liberalism per se.  There are quite a few members here on USMB who are thoughtful and respectful and not at all hateful in their discourse despite being left of center and I appreciate those people a great deal.
> 
> That website though I think was typical of the left wingnuts who can't or don't argue issues on their their own merits but rather focus on certain people that they describe in the most crude and disrespectful manner.
Click to expand...


Oh for fuck's sake.  Have you even looked at the website?  

It's purpose is not, and has never been, to "argue issues on their own merits".  It's a satire website that exists to poke fun at politicians.  Generally it's conservatives, but liberals get it too (Check out the "FLOTUS Files").  

It's a comedy sight.  Is cracking on Trig Palin tasteless?  Absolutely.  Is most good comedty tasteless?  Absolutely.  

Fading Literary Star Barack Obama No Longer Selling Any Books


----------



## manifold

Foxfyre said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> To attach a negative concept to a particular group is typical on message boards but does not necessarily indict everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I agree.
> 
> Yet many of the same people who do this themselves still get their panties in a knot anytime someone else dares to acknowledge the obviously racist elements within the tea party movement.  That is hypocritical, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the person does not see any racist elements within the tea party movement.  As an active tea partier I can assure you I have not seen any.  I can say there are routinely hateful people within liberalism because I can point to so many websites in which hatefulness is the norm and can point to members here on USMB who can't or won't focus on an issue on its own merits but rather want to insult or degrade or belittle other people.  Ugly hateful signs seem to be typical at many leftist rallies rather than the rare exception.  I don't see much rebuke of this from even 'good' liberals, so I have to believe that it is accepted as inevitable within modern American liberalism whether or not it is embraced by all.
> 
> It is not much different than me accepting that the abortion clinic protesters and "the end is near" and 'everybody who doesn't believe as I do are going to hell' groups exist within Christianity.  They do.  I don't like it, but I don't deny that fact either.
> 
> I don't know ANY tea partiers who embrace or accept or tolerate racism as part of the tea party movement.  I don't know any tea partiers who do not denounce and distance themselves from the few who show up with racist signs or slogans.  That is so anathema to the Tea Party focus that many of us believe most or all of those 'racist' folks are leftist plants anyway.
Click to expand...



Clearly you don't hamper your arguments with honesty.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I agree.
> 
> Yet many of the same people who do this themselves still get their panties in a knot anytime someone else dares to acknowledge the obviously racist elements within the tea party movement.  That is hypocritical, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the person does not see any racist elements within the tea party movement.  As an active tea partier I can assure you I have not seen any.  I can say there are routinely hateful people within liberalism because I can point to so many websites in which hatefulness is the norm and can point to members here on USMB who can't or won't focus on an issue on its own merits but rather want to insult or degrade or belittle other people.  Ugly hateful signs seem to be typical at many leftist rallies rather than the rare exception.  I don't see much rebuke of this from even 'good' liberals, so I have to believe that it is accepted as inevitable within modern American liberalism whether or not it is embraced by all.
> 
> It is not much different than me accepting that the abortion clinic protesters and "the end is near" and 'everybody who doesn't believe as I do are going to hell' groups exist within Christianity.  They do.  I don't like it, but I don't deny that fact either.
> 
> I don't know ANY tea partiers who embrace or accept or tolerate racism as part of the tea party movement.  I don't know any tea partiers who do not denounce and distance themselves from the few who show up with racist signs or slogans.  That is so anathema to the Tea Party focus that many of us believe most or all of those 'racist' folks are leftist plants anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you don't hamper your arguments with honesty.
Click to expand...


Clearly you don't know me well.  I may not always be right.  But I am always honest.


----------



## manifold

If it's not dishonesty, it's blatant and perhaps willful ignorance.


----------



## peach174

manifold said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the hypocrites here insisting that the many many racist images seen at tea party rallies is only a tiny, fringe minority of the overall tea party movement, but one column in a left leaning blog that few people even know about is somehow representative of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you. The signs that the tea party was putting up was parodies of the posters that the left put up during the Bush years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting hypothesis.
> 
> Could you kindly supply for everyone which Bush sign this is parodying?
Click to expand...


How is this sign racist? Using another famous black's man's image about redistribution of wealth? Of course this has nothing to do with Bush.
How do you know that this store owner is a tea partier?
I was talking about the tea parters that was protesting in front of the capital and then was labeled by a left wing reporter that they were racist by the signs they holding up.
The majority of those signs were parodies of what the protesters were holding up during the Bush years.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> If it's not dishonesty, it's blatant and perhaps willful ignorance.



Thanks for admitting that.  If you actually went to a couple of Tea Party events you could see first hand that you're talking blatant and perhaps willful ignorance.


----------



## manifold

Foxfyre said:


> If you actually went to a couple of Tea Party events you could see first hand that you're talking blatant and perhaps willful ignorance.



I did go to one.

It was inundated with racists.

I haven't gone to another one since.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Si modo

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually went to a couple of Tea Party events you could see first hand that you're talking blatant and perhaps willful ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did go to one.
> 
> It was inundated with racists.
> 
> I haven't gone to another one since.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

I've been to several.  Not a single racist among them.   But, all the ones I have been to have been in DC.  Maybe DC is just more enlightened than Mass.


----------



## manifold

It wasn't in Massachusetts.

It was in Kentucky if you must know.


----------



## Si modo

manifold said:


> It wasn't in Massachusetts.
> 
> It was in Kentucky if you must know.


Oh.



Well..........


----------



## manifold

Si modo said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't in Massachusetts.
> 
> It was in Kentucky if you must know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Well..........
Click to expand...


No worries.

I still voted for the Tea Party darling Scott Brown.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually went to a couple of Tea Party events you could see first hand that you're talking blatant and perhaps willful ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did go to one.
> 
> It was inundated with racists.
> 
> I haven't gone to another one since.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


I agree wtih Si Modo.  Your community/state must be totally unique.  I wasn't there so I can't judge what you saw, but I can assure you that tea parties infused with racists aren't happening in Albuquerque, Santa Fe, Dallas, or Oklahoma City or anyplace else I know of.

What's wrong with Massachusetts that it is so racist?

Edit:  Just saw that it was in Kentucky?  Again I haven't been to a Kentucky tea party but according to my niece with a Hispanic surname who does live there, the tea parties are pretty neat events too.  I think she would have commented if there was a racist element, but whatever you say.


----------



## Tank

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 really wants to fight Sara Palin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not.
> 
> You, on the other hand, I would LOVE to throw down with you.
Click to expand...

I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.


----------



## manifold

I'm not suggesting in any way that racism was the impetus for the Tea Party movement. But it's blatantly obvious to any objective observer that many racists have since jumped on the bandwagon. And that's a real problem for perception, and denying this fact doesn't make it go away.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

This is what a lot on the left do.  The demonize all that they do not understand... Palin is a prime example.  How can this ordinary, attractive, non-Harvard educated, non-insider who speaks plainly and is willing to say what needs to bbe said, and may not always be popular, be so popular?

Answer:   She's an idiot, a slut, a bimbo, her kids are retarded, etc.

Sad, but this is what passes for as MarcATL would put it, "intellectualism" to some on the left.


----------



## Article 15

Tank said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 really wants to fight Sara Palin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not.
> 
> You, on the other hand, I would LOVE to throw down with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.
Click to expand...


No, you would likely pee yourself. 

You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> I'm not suggesting in any way that racism was the impetus for the Tea Party movement. But it's blatantly obvious to any objective observer that many racists have since jumped on the bandwagon. And that's a real problem for perception, and denying this fact doesn't make it go away.



As I have no reason to doubt your perception, I accept that this is your perception.

Based on my experience, and without evidence to the contrary, I will have to believe for now that your perception is wrong.


----------



## manifold

Foxfyre said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting in any way that racism was the impetus for the Tea Party movement. But it's blatantly obvious to any objective observer that many racists have since jumped on the bandwagon. And that's a real problem for perception, and denying this fact doesn't make it go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have no reason to doubt your perception, I accept that this is your perception.
> 
> Based on my experience, and without evidence to the contrary, I will have to believe for now that your perception is wrong.
Click to expand...


It isn't *my* perception you need to worry about.  It's the general public's perception.  And if you're a day older than 5 years old, you most likely understand that perception, even if 100% incorrect, can still make a huge difference.


----------



## Tank

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not.
> 
> You, on the other hand, I would LOVE to throw down with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you would likely pee yourself.
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.
Click to expand...

You seem like the kinda guy who punches girls.


----------



## Foxfyre

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting in any way that racism was the impetus for the Tea Party movement. But it's blatantly obvious to any objective observer that many racists have since jumped on the bandwagon. And that's a real problem for perception, and denying this fact doesn't make it go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have no reason to doubt your perception, I accept that this is your perception.
> 
> Based on my experience, and without evidence to the contrary, I will have to believe for now that your perception is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't *my* perception you need to worry about.  It's the general public's perception.  And if you're a day older than 5 years old, you most likely understand that perception, even if 100% incorrect, can still make a huge difference.
Click to expand...


It is the perception the Administration, liberal Democrats (and a few liberal Repubicans), and their surrogate media really want to create.  And they've done their damndest to create it just like you did here.  I'll give you that.

But the reality and the artificially created perception are two different things.  The gullible believe the hype they are spoon fed.  The intelligent check it out for themselves.

One example, the very few people who brought what we thought were inflammatory or suggestive signs to our tea party rallies were asked to put them away and use something more appropriate.  They all did.   We did have a handful of folks with inflammatory signs who showed up on the fringes now and then and did not participate other than do their damndest to get those signs in front of the TV cameras.  Not one of us had ever seen those people or knew any of them.  And when the TV crews left, so did they.

Perception?  Plants by those intent on smearing the tea party event.

Draw your own conclusions.

I have my own perceptions.


----------



## manifold

Enjoy your bliss.


----------



## WillowTree

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.



The liberals have been deplorable scum to the Palin family. That reflects on their mentality and lack of morals and plain common decency. Every single one of them should be ashamed but being sociopathic are incapable of the thing called shame.


----------



## WillowTree

manifold said:


> I'm not suggesting in any way that racism was the impetus for the Tea Party movement. But it's blatantly obvious to any objective observer that many racists have since jumped on the bandwagon. And that's a real problem for perception, and denying this fact doesn't make it go away.



Most blatant racists belong to the demonRat party always have. deal with it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Tank said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you would likely pee yourself.
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches girls.
Click to expand...


You seem like the kind of girl who would deserve it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use to be a birther until people like you would argue a point and did not give good argument. I have discreidted most arguments I have encountered. Thanks for making me a birther, the name is like a shield of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it shouldn't be hard for you to cite where I have made bad arguments against those who believe the president isn't a US citizen.
> 
> Unless of course you're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any discussion you and I have made on the subject.
> But my argument still stands on my of my points they haven't been disproven.
> 
> But you did say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The birthers have been comprehensively discredited*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you were lying.

Now can  I use the OP's logic to broadbrush all conservatives as liars because we know this reb guy is one???


----------



## boedicca

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? He&#8217;s merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifter&#8217;s magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesn&#8217;t matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.






Absolutely Disgusting...but this is what passes for wit among the humor challenged moonbats.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lonestar_logic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the liberals attack Palin and also trump for that matter is because 1) they fear them and 2) they cannot mount an intelligent counter argument to the points people like Palin and Trump make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthers have been comprehensively discredited.  Where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about birthers?
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension! Learn it!
Click to expand...


Now you're denying that one of Trump's points has been that Obama wasn't born in the US?

Are you denying that Trump is a birther?


----------



## Tank

NYcarbineer said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you would likely pee yourself.
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem like the kind of girl who would deserve it.
Click to expand...

I'm sure many girls have heard you say that.


----------



## NYcarbineer

On a related note,  Sarah Palin is now at 61% unfavorable,

in her home state of Alaska!!!!!


----------



## Lasher

Truthseeker420 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, there isn't crap like that on reputable right wing sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonkette is a politicale satire site. Republicans tried but they are just not funny.
Click to expand...


You socialists _are _pretty funny folks.


----------



## Lasher

manifold said:


> I'm not suggesting in any way that racism was the impetus for the Tea Party movement. But it's blatantly obvious to any objective observer that many racists have since jumped on the bandwagon. And that's a real problem for perception, and denying this fact doesn't make it go away.



Where do you think we racists should go?  To the racist democrats, where every black racist in the land has settled down to live?  White racists have had it up to here with all the crime and welfare engendered by the paternalism of you socialists, and we are proud to be able to band together under ANY umbrella to protest and combat the loss of civilization caused by you and your ilk.  White folks who want to be left alone and not bothered by you liberal, communist, socialist, Marxist, Zionist agitators will soon be taking back our rightful place as the leaders and movers of our country.  Say goodnight, Izzy.


----------



## Lasher

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not.
> 
> You, on the other hand, I would LOVE to throw down with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you would likely pee yourself.
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.
Click to expand...


******, all you and yo' brothers think about is stealing, fucking white pussy, and basketball, so what fucking good are you creeps ?  You will be returning to your motherland soon.  See how you like it there without the white man's support and your jungle bros start shrinking your already small heads.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> On a related note,  Sarah Palin is now at 61% unfavorable,
> 
> in her home state of Alaska!!!!!


link?


----------



## Lasher

Article 15 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not.
> 
> You, on the other hand, I would LOVE to throw down with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you would likely pee yourself.
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.
Click to expand...


Article 15:  How do you like the picture in my avatar of you on a watermelon overdose trip?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lasher said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll beat you so bad, you'll think Perkins is still on the Celtics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you would likely pee yourself.
> 
> You seem like the kinda guy who punches like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ******, all you and yo' brothers think about is stealing, fucking white pussy, and basketball, so what fucking good are you creeps ?  You will be returning to your motherland soon.  See how you like it there without the white man's support and your jungle bros start shrinking your already small heads.
Click to expand...

And i'm quite sure you would be more than willing to head down to South Central L.A. or Watts and talk that shit, eh?

C'mon, be honest.........Would you would be willing to tallk that shit in a black neighborhood?

I'll be waiting for your HONEST reply.


----------



## Cal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note,  Sarah Palin is now at 61% unfavorable,
> 
> in her home state of Alaska!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin 'fatigue' diagnosed in Alaska poll - On Politics: Covering the US Congress, Governors, and the 2010 Election - USATODAY.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note,  Sarah Palin is now at 61% unfavorable,
> 
> in her home state of Alaska!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin 'fatigue' diagnosed in Alaska poll - On Politics: Covering the US Congress, Governors, and the 2010 Election - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...

They asked 400 peple and thats a good poll to you?


> The Alaska survey of 400 people was taken March 3-17 and has a margin of error of +/- 5 percentage points.


----------



## Cal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin 'fatigue' diagnosed in Alaska poll - On Politics: Covering the US Congress, Governors, and the 2010 Election - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They asked 400 peple and thats a good poll to you?
> 
> 
> 
> The Alaska survey of 400 people was taken March 3-17 and has a margin of error of +/- 5 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just giving the link for the poll .


----------



## Tank

Wicked Jester said:


> And i'm quite sure you would be more than willing to head down to South Central L.A. or Watts and talk that shit, eh?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.........Would you would be willing to tallk that shit in a black neighborhood?
> 
> I'll be waiting for your HONEST reply.


Are you saying black people are violent?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin 'fatigue' diagnosed in Alaska poll - On Politics: Covering the US Congress, Governors, and the 2010 Election - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> They asked 400 peple and thats a good poll to you?
> 
> 
> 
> The Alaska survey of 400 people was taken March 3-17 and has a margin of error of +/- 5 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just giving the link for the poll .
Click to expand...


Yes I know just making to point to nycrybaby that isn't a very good poll to be braging about.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Tank said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm quite sure you would be more than willing to head down to South Central L.A. or Watts and talk that shit, eh?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.........Would you would be willing to tallk that shit in a black neighborhood?
> 
> I'll be waiting for your HONEST reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying black people are violent?
Click to expand...

Nooooo, i'm saying that you and your ilk are spineless lil' fucks who wouldn't have the guts to spew your BS straight to the face of those you direct it towards.

Are you saying that whites who bombed churches, and hung blacks from trees, like the cowards they are, weren't violent?

I'll be awaiting your HONEST answer also.


----------



## Article 15

Tank said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm quite sure you would be more than willing to head down to South Central L.A. or Watts and talk that shit, eh?
> 
> C'mon, be honest.........Would you would be willing to tallk that shit in a black neighborhood?
> 
> I'll be waiting for your HONEST reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying black people are violent?
Click to expand...


He's saying you are giant pussy hiding behind a computer screen and you would never talk shit about black ppl like you do to your their face.  And he's right.


----------



## Tank

Going into a black neigborhood for any reason is a bad idea.


----------



## The T

Tank said:


> Going into a black neigborhood for any reason is a bad idea.


 
'Specially if yer a HONKY....


----------



## Ernie S.

Even if you're black.


----------



## Article 15

Tank said:


> Going into a black neigborhood for any reason is a bad idea.



It doesn't matter where you are.  You still wouldn't do it.  

Well I suppose you would if you weren't alone and had a black guy significantly outnumbered.


----------



## Tank

I would'nt go into a black neigborhood to give away bibles on Chrismas day.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Racists cowards....


----------



## Mr. Shaman

PoliticalChic said:


> What has become of today's liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?
> 
> Consider the following disgraceful posting about Trig Palin published at the left-leaning website Wonkette Monday:
> 
> That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? Hes merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifters magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesnt matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history. [...]
> 
> Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Huggies, Papa John's and Vanguard have pulled ads.  People on Twitter are calling for more sponsors to do the same.


_Great_.....



> ....*follow-up*....



....there.​


----------



## editec

I lived in a mostly Black neighborhood in Queens, New York back in the early 70s.

Never had a problem.  I had an Austin Healy bug-eye in those days, and when I first moved into the neighborhood, I realized that my car was sticking out like a sore thumb screaming (in international orange, I might add) _STEAL THIS CAR._

I even knew the kids who were most likely to steal it, too.  They were about 14 or so and I knew I was in trouble.

So what did I do?

I started talking to the kids and hanging out on the stoop.  Eventually I took them for a ride in the buggy (it is a hell of a lot of fun this tiny car).  Then I even took two of them (that was crowded, let me tell ya)  up to Bear Mountain and give each of them lessons on how to drive an underpowered English sports car.

First neither of these kids had ever been out of the city, secondly they were learning to drive one of the most fun cars to drive known to man.

My car was never touched.  It's ragtop never slashed. I was part of the neighborhood in a small way. Not a brother, but not the enemy, either. 

Yeah I know...a happy story, and there aren't a whole lot of those in life, are there?

Not sure my experience today would be anywhere so benign.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> Going into a black neigborhood for any reason is a bad idea.



Why?


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They asked 400 peple and thats a good poll to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just giving the link for the poll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know just making to point to nycrybaby that isn't a very good poll to be braging about.
Click to expand...


depends on the sampling.

AlaskaPoll: Palin at 61% Unfavorable | U.S. Election News


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going into a black neigborhood for any reason is a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


because, like most racists, he's a coward and he's afraid of his own shadow... unless he's flexing his internet muscles.

there's really good jerk chicken on 125th street, fwiw.


----------



## jillian

editec said:


> I lived in a mostly Black neighborhood in Queens, New York back in the early 70s.
> 
> Never had a problem.  I had an Austin Healy bug-eye in those days, and when I first moved into the neighborhood, I realized that my car was sticking out like a sore thumb screaming (in international orange, I might add) _STEAL THIS CAR._
> 
> I even knew the kids who were most likely to steal it, too.  They were about 14 or so and I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> So what did I do?
> 
> I started talking to the kids and hanging out on the stoop.  Eventually I took them for a ride in the buggy (it is a hell of a lot of fun this tiny car).  Then I even took two of them (that was crowded, let me tell ya)  up to Bear Mountain and give each of them lessons on how to drive an underpowered English sports car.
> 
> First neither of these kids had ever been out of the city, secondly they were learning to drive one of the most fun cars to drive known to man.
> 
> My car was never touched.  It's ragtop never slashed. I was part of the neighborhood in a small way. Not a brother, but not the enemy, either.
> 
> Yeah I know...a happy story, and there aren't a whole lot of those in life, are there?
> 
> Not sure my experience today would be anywhere so benign.



where you lived is probably now gentrified and has apartments going for in excess of $500,000. so depends on what you see as benign.

good for you, btw. 

we lived in a very good neighborhood growing up. very middle class. very mixed. great schools. the very nearby projects were mostly, as far as i knew, working class people... bus drivers, secretaries... people who were moving up the ladder. i remember one of the (white) kids in our building broke the antenna off of my dad's car in the parking lot once. my dad knew exactly who it was and was seething. but he took the kid out for breakfast and had a chat with him. i don't know if they ever discussed the antenna. but i remember the kid being very sheepish.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going into a black neigborhood for any reason is a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because, like most racists, he's a coward and he's afraid of his own shadow... unless he's flexing his internet muscles.
> 
> there's really good jerk chicken on 125th street, fwiw.
Click to expand...


I have no problem living working associating with blacks, I have to because I would allinate some family members if I did that, and wouldn't be able to eat any more of aunt Claire's fried chicken, unless she brought it to me. Holy shit that woman can cook.


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because, like most racists, he's a coward and he's afraid of his own shadow... unless he's flexing his internet muscles.
> 
> there's really good jerk chicken on 125th street, fwiw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem living working associating with blacks, I have to because I would allinate some family members if I did that, and wouldn't be able to eat any more of aunt Claire's fried chicken, unless she brought it to me. Holy shit that woman can cook.
Click to expand...


i do believe fried chicken is the way to a southern man's heart... 

black or white.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jillian said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a mostly Black neighborhood in Queens, New York back in the early 70s.
> 
> Never had a problem.  I had an Austin Healy bug-eye in those days, and when I first moved into the neighborhood, I realized that my car was sticking out like a sore thumb screaming (in international orange, I might add) _STEAL THIS CAR._
> 
> I even knew the kids who were most likely to steal it, too.  They were about 14 or so and I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> So what did I do?
> 
> I started talking to the kids and hanging out on the stoop.  Eventually I took them for a ride in the buggy (it is a hell of a lot of fun this tiny car).  Then I even took two of them (that was crowded, let me tell ya)  up to Bear Mountain and give each of them lessons on how to drive an underpowered English sports car.
> 
> First neither of these kids had ever been out of the city, secondly they were learning to drive one of the most fun cars to drive known to man.
> 
> My car was never touched.  It's ragtop never slashed. I was part of the neighborhood in a small way. Not a brother, but not the enemy, either.
> 
> Yeah I know...a happy story, and there aren't a whole lot of those in life, are there?
> 
> Not sure my experience today would be anywhere so benign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where you lived is probably now gentrified and has apartments going for in excess of $500,000. so depends on what you see as benign.
> 
> good for you, btw.
> 
> we lived in a very good neighborhood growing up. very middle class. very mixed. great schools. the very nearby projects were mostly, as far as i knew, working class people... bus drivers, secretaries... people who were moving up the ladder. i remember one of the (white) kids in our building broke the antenna off of my dad's car in the parking lot once. my dad knew exactly who it was and was seething. but he took the kid out for breakfast and had a chat with him. i don't know if they ever discussed the antenna. but i remember the kid being very sheepish.
Click to expand...


Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## jillian

Lonestar_logic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a mostly Black neighborhood in Queens, New York back in the early 70s.
> 
> Never had a problem.  I had an Austin Healy bug-eye in those days, and when I first moved into the neighborhood, I realized that my car was sticking out like a sore thumb screaming (in international orange, I might add) _STEAL THIS CAR._
> 
> I even knew the kids who were most likely to steal it, too.  They were about 14 or so and I knew I was in trouble.
> 
> So what did I do?
> 
> I started talking to the kids and hanging out on the stoop.  Eventually I took them for a ride in the buggy (it is a hell of a lot of fun this tiny car).  Then I even took two of them (that was crowded, let me tell ya)  up to Bear Mountain and give each of them lessons on how to drive an underpowered English sports car.
> 
> First neither of these kids had ever been out of the city, secondly they were learning to drive one of the most fun cars to drive known to man.
> 
> My car was never touched.  It's ragtop never slashed. I was part of the neighborhood in a small way. Not a brother, but not the enemy, either.
> 
> Yeah I know...a happy story, and there aren't a whole lot of those in life, are there?
> 
> Not sure my experience today would be anywhere so benign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where you lived is probably now gentrified and has apartments going for in excess of $500,000. so depends on what you see as benign.
> 
> good for you, btw.
> 
> we lived in a very good neighborhood growing up. very middle class. very mixed. great schools. the very nearby projects were mostly, as far as i knew, working class people... bus drivers, secretaries... people who were moving up the ladder. i remember one of the (white) kids in our building broke the antenna off of my dad's car in the parking lot once. my dad knew exactly who it was and was seething. but he took the kid out for breakfast and had a chat with him. i don't know if they ever discussed the antenna. but i remember the kid being very sheepish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave it to Beaver.
Click to expand...


not really. my dad is almost 6'2" and rode around on a motorcycle and wore a leather jacket back in the day. the kid was terrified of him. 

i was the only kid i knew who went to the orthodontist with a motorcycle helmet under her arm.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> because, like most racists, he's a coward and he's afraid of his own shadow... unless he's flexing his internet muscles.
> 
> there's really good jerk chicken on 125th street, fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem living working associating with blacks, I have to because I would allinate some family members if I did that, and wouldn't be able to eat any more of aunt Claire's fried chicken, unless she brought it to me. Holy shit that woman can cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i do believe fried chicken is the way to a southern man's heart...
> 
> black or white.
Click to expand...


Chicken to me is like steak is to someone else


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem living working associating with blacks, I have to because I would allinate some family members if I did that, and wouldn't be able to eat any more of aunt Claire's fried chicken, unless she brought it to me. Holy shit that woman can cook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do believe fried chicken is the way to a southern man's heart...
> 
> black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken to me is like steak is to someone else
Click to expand...


i hear ya!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where you lived is probably now gentrified and has apartments going for in excess of $500,000. so depends on what you see as benign.
> 
> good for you, btw.
> 
> we lived in a very good neighborhood growing up. very middle class. very mixed. great schools. the very nearby projects were mostly, as far as i knew, working class people... bus drivers, secretaries... people who were moving up the ladder. i remember one of the (white) kids in our building broke the antenna off of my dad's car in the parking lot once. my dad knew exactly who it was and was seething. but he took the kid out for breakfast and had a chat with him. i don't know if they ever discussed the antenna. but i remember the kid being very sheepish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Beaver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. my dad is almost 6'2" and rode around on a motorcycle and wore a leather jacket back in the day. the kid was terrified of him.
Click to expand...


So terrified of him that he ripped the antenna off his car, then went to eat breakfast with him.

Paraphrasing Judge Judy, "if it doesn't make sense, then it's probably not true".


----------



## R.D.

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> because, like most racists, he's a coward and he's afraid of his own shadow... unless he's flexing his internet muscles.
> 
> there's really good jerk chicken on 125th street, fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem living working associating with blacks, I have to because I would allinate some family members if I did that, and wouldn't be able to eat any more of aunt Claire's fried chicken, unless she brought it to me. Holy shit that woman can cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i do believe fried chicken is the way to a southern man's heart...
> 
> black or white.
Click to expand...

Any region too 

Took me years to perfect mine


----------



## jillian

Lonestar_logic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Beaver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really. my dad is almost 6'2" and rode around on a motorcycle and wore a leather jacket back in the day. the kid was terrified of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So terrified of him that he ripped the antenna off his car, then went to eat breakfast with him.
> 
> Paraphrasing Judge Judy, "if it doesn't make sense, then it's probably not true".
Click to expand...


you know, i find people like you who like calling me a liar... 

are compulsive liars themselves.

true story.

and, frankly, i know what's true. i don't really care what a loser like you thinks. you know, give it's not like you're an upstanding member of the community or anything.

and for the record, he was a stupid kid and didn't think he'd get caught. you know how that is, right?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> not really. my dad is almost 6'2" and rode around on a motorcycle and wore a leather jacket back in the day. the kid was terrified of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So terrified of him that he ripped the antenna off his car, then went to eat breakfast with him.
> 
> Paraphrasing Judge Judy, "if it doesn't make sense, then it's probably not true".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know, i find people like you who like calling me a liar...
> 
> are compulsive liars themselves.
> 
> true story.
> 
> and, frankly, i know what's true. i don't really care what a loser like you thinks. you know, give it's not like you're an upstanding member of the community or anything.
> 
> and for the record, he was a stupid kid and didn't think he'd get caught. you know how that is, right?
Click to expand...


Well you're free to believe whatever fantasy you want. But logic isn't on your side.

The kids breaks the antenna off a car that belongs to a man that he fears, then goes to eat breakfast with him. It just doesn't make sense. 

And speaking of liars, as an attorney ( of which I'm not convinced) I'm sure you have had plenty of practice distorting the truth.


----------



## Shooter

I don't post here too often (although I think I may start posting here regularly) so forgive me if this has been posted already and feel free to close or merge it if it has.

Pretty immature and disturbing. The liberal leftwing site Wonkette decided to make fun of Palin's 3-year old Down Syndrome child on his birthday. Some of the things they posted included...



> Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.)



On Trig's birthday Sarah posted a poem to Trig on her website that used the words "Oh, sweet baby boy what are you dreaming about" several times. The Wonkette mocked it by saying &#8220;What&#8217;s he dreaming about? Nothing. He&#8217;s retarded.&#8221;

Pretty sad people have to be so low and cowardly.  Retard and incest jokes?  Really?

When politics makes you act like a complete classless jackass with no morals or decency it's time to take a step back and re-evaluate yourself.

*Liberal Website Mercilessly Mocks Down Syndrome Suffering Trig Palin On His Birthday*







On Monday, Trig Palin celebrated his third birthday. Trig, as many of you know, is the youngest son of Sarah and Todd Palin. He also has down syndrome.

Since Sarah Palin has come onto the national scene, as of several years ago, Trig has been subject to some vicious attacks. And on the occasion of his birthday, it was no different. On Monday, the snarky liberal website Wonkette &#8220;celebrated&#8221; Trig&#8217;s birthday by posting a malicious item about the toddler which left blogs like Newbusters and Mediaite reeling. The Wonkette item is titled &#8220;Greatest Living American: A Children&#8217;s Treasury of Trig Crap On His Birthday.&#8221;

From Wonkette, about Trig:

That strange man yelling unintelligibly at Sarah Palin? He&#8217;s merely a lowly shepherd proclaiming the birth of our savior. Today is the day we come together to celebrate the snowbilly grifter&#8217;s magical journey from Texas to Alaska to deliver to the America the great gentleman scholar Trig Palin. Is Palin his true mother? Or was Bristol? (And why is it that nobody questions who the father is? Because, either way, Todd definitely did it.) It doesn&#8217;t matter. What matters is that we are privileged to live in a time when we can witness the greatest prop in world political history.

The Palins celebrated Trig&#8217;s birthday by posting a poem by &#8220;Lynda&#8221; about Trig on their website&#8211;which Wonkette includes in its post.

Sweet Angel Boy&#8230;
Oh, little boy what are you dreaming about
Candy canes and mom&#8217;s sweet hugs

Oh, sweet baby boy what are you dreaming about
Play cars&#8230;trains&#8230;planes and a daddy&#8217;s strong hands as he lifts you high and makes you laugh&#8230;oh, how safe you feel in those hands

Oh, little boy what are dreaming about
Sisters who play with you&#8230;and teach you new words
Oh, as you sleep little boy what are you dreaming about
A big bother that carries you on his shoulders&#8230;as he shows you the blue sky

Oh, little boy what are you dreaming about
A mother&#8217;s soft lullaby&#8230;the soft touch of her hand&#8230;the soft sound of her voice as she says &#8220;I Love You&#8221;
Dream on little boy as the Angels stand guard

The Wonkette blogger asks: &#8220;What&#8217;s he dreaming about? Nothing. He&#8217;s retarded.&#8221;

Mediaite notes that Wonkette&#8216;s insulting jabs are the result of Wonkette&#8217;s annoyance with &#8220;Palin&#8217;s tendency to use her son&#8217;s disability as a prop or a strategic tool to help win favor and further her political career.&#8221;

Even so, Mediaite says that this is not an excuse to take aim at a young and innocent&#8211;disabled and vulnerable&#8211;child who never asked to be in the spotlight:

We know how we feel about it, of course. Going after Palin for (arguably) using her son&#8217;s condition to her advantage is one thing, but the post wasn&#8217;t simply insulting to Palin. (Or to the author of that&#8230; rather interesting bit of poetry.) It was insulting to a young child who, while now in the spotlight, never asked to be. So why criticize that which you hate by becoming a part of it?

Another Mediaite writer, White House reporter Tommy Christopher, went even further. Via twitter, he wrote, &#8220;Wonkette&#8217;s Reprehensible Birthday Greeting to Trig Palin is an Irredeemable Blight &#8211; I will never link them again.&#8221;

Newsbusters hit Wonkette hard, as well, calling the post &#8220;disgraceful.&#8221; Newsbusters asks the million dollar question: &#8220;What has become of today&#8217;s liberalism that makes it acceptable to attack the mentally handicapped if they or their parents are conservatives?&#8221;

Liberal Website Mercilessly Mocks Down Syndrome Suffering Trig Palin On His Birthday | The Blaze


*UPDATE -* Since the article appeared on Wonkette there has been some updates.  Advertisers bail on Wonkette, they issue an apology that's not really an apology and they pull the article.

Liberal Website &#8216;Wonkette&#8217; Pulls Reprehensible Post About Trig Palin, Issuing Half-Hearted &#8216;Apology&#8217; | The Blaze


----------



## Oddball

Here I *thought* Ana Marie Cox had a few shreds of decency.

Seems I was mistaken.


----------



## uscitizen

Is this at least the second thread on this?

In any case as I always say idiots are not restricted to either party.
the problem lies with those who pay attention to idiots.


----------



## California Girl

Oddball said:


> Here I *thought* Ana Marie Cox had a few shreds of decency.
> 
> Seems I was mistaken.



I'd need evidence before I credited her with having some decency to lose.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> Is this at least the second thread on this?
> 
> In any case as I always say idiots are not restricted to either party.
> the problem lies with those who pay attention to idiots.



And yet that's not what you say when it's the right wing. Fucking hypocrite, pretending your outraged about it. No one falls for your faux concern.


----------



## Two Thumbs

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I *thought* Ana Marie Cox had a few shreds of decency.
> 
> Seems I was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need evidence before I credited her with having some decency to lose.
Click to expand...


UH OH!!!

Seems CG has lost her mojo and uscitizen found it.


Yeah, this is already been posted.

Shooter, if you put the subject into the search section you can find out such things ahead of time.


----------



## uscitizen

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this at least the second thread on this?
> 
> In any case as I always say idiots are not restricted to either party.
> the problem lies with those who pay attention to idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that's not what you say when it's the right wing. Fucking hypocrite, pretending your outraged about it. No one falls for your faux concern.
Click to expand...


You have proof?


----------



## California Girl

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I *thought* Ana Marie Cox had a few shreds of decency.
> 
> Seems I was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need evidence before I credited her with having some decency to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UH OH!!!
> 
> Seems CG has lost her mojo and uscitizen found it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is already been posted.
> 
> Shooter, if you put the subject into the search section you can find out such things ahead of time.
Click to expand...


Apparently, under Obama, mojo must be equally distributed. I had to give up mine for the less intelligent to have some.


----------



## Luissa

This is the first time I have even heard of this website. 
But I do love how, instead of just saying Palin's son they have to add the downs syndrome part in there for the dramatic effect.  I know I sure would like being called "the down syndrome kid". 
If they did do this, it is terrible, but I am getting sick of people using Trig. I think maybe you should start by calling him Sarah Palin's child, not Sarah Palin's down syndrome child.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this at least the second thread on this?
> 
> In any case as I always say idiots are not restricted to either party.
> the problem lies with those who pay attention to idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that's not what you say when it's the right wing. Fucking hypocrite, pretending your outraged about it. No one falls for your faux concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof?
Click to expand...


Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.


----------



## Two Thumbs

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need evidence before I credited her with having some decency to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UH OH!!!
> 
> Seems CG has lost her mojo and uscitizen found it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is already been posted.
> 
> Shooter, if you put the subject into the search section you can find out such things ahead of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, under Obama, mojo must be equally distributed. I had to give up mine for the less intelligent to have some.
Click to expand...


Ouch!

California Girl  
*Tricky Bitch* 
Member #21210


----------



## Luissa

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this at least the second thread on this?
> 
> In any case as I always say idiots are not restricted to either party.
> the problem lies with those who pay attention to idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that's not what you say when it's the right wing. Fucking hypocrite, pretending your outraged about it. No one falls for your faux concern.
Click to expand...


I have actually seen him say the same sort of thing when it comes to the other side. 
But good job stereotyping.


----------



## Luissa

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that's not what you say when it's the right wing. Fucking hypocrite, pretending your outraged about it. No one falls for your faux concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
Click to expand...


Giving the fact you are ten times more partisan than USCitizen, you might shut your trap.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luissa said:


> This is the first time I have even heard of this website.
> But I do love how, instead of just saying Palin's son they have to add the downs syndrome part in there for the dramatic effect.  I know I sure would like being called "the down syndrome kid".
> If they did do this, it is terrible, but I am getting sick of people using Trig. I think maybe you should start by calling him Sarah Palin's child, not Sarah Palin's down syndrome child.



It's the PDS.

She carries and tends to the child as most busy mothers would;  takes him every where.
So the media beats on her for using the kid to get something or other.

If she left the kid behind;  She'd be a terrible woman that wasn't waiting on her "special needs baby" hand and foot.

It's almost as bad and the mojo redistribution thing going on.


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I *thought* Ana Marie Cox had a few shreds of decency.
> 
> Seems I was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need evidence before I credited her with having some decency to lose.
Click to expand...


so she and palin are perfectly suited, huh?


----------



## mnbasketball

this is what you call a left wing site, man I think the Democrats can do better
Wonkette


----------



## Luissa

Two Thumbs said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have even heard of this website.
> But I do love how, instead of just saying Palin's son they have to add the downs syndrome part in there for the dramatic effect.  I know I sure would like being called "the down syndrome kid".
> If they did do this, it is terrible, but I am getting sick of people using Trig. I think maybe you should start by calling him Sarah Palin's child, not Sarah Palin's down syndrome child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the PDS.
> 
> She carries and tends to the child as most busy mothers would;  takes him every where.
> So the media beats on her for using the kid to get something or other.
> 
> If she left the kid behind;  She'd be a terrible woman that wasn't waiting on her "special needs baby" hand and foot.
> 
> It's almost as bad and the mojo redistribution thing going on.
Click to expand...


She should stay home and take him to therapy. My child is DD, not even down syndrome and he goes to special ed pre school four days a week. Before he was three he went three times a week. Personally, I would rather see him home getting help, but that isn't the issue I have. My issue is also not with Palin, she isn't the one I see calling her child "her downs syndrome child".


----------



## Luissa

mnbasketball said:


> this is what you call a left wing site, man I think the Democrats can do better
> Wonkette



And I am 100% sure there is some dumb right wing site that is just as bad. 

Like UsCitizen said, before Cali jumped down his throat, there are idiots on both sides.


----------



## uscitizen

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that's not what you say when it's the right wing. Fucking hypocrite, pretending your outraged about it. No one falls for your faux concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
Click to expand...


Well show em to us then.

Put out or shut up.

And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.


----------



## Luissa

You guys have a problem with Obama and others referring to themselves as African Americans etc, but have no problem labeling a child. Who I might add, will spend his whole life being referred to as " Sarah Palin's downs syndrome child".


----------



## Luissa

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well show em to us then.
> 
> Put out or shut up.
> 
> And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.
Click to expand...

 Stop ganging up on Cali.


----------



## uscitizen

Luissa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have even heard of this website.
> But I do love how, instead of just saying Palin's son they have to add the downs syndrome part in there for the dramatic effect.  I know I sure would like being called "the down syndrome kid".
> If they did do this, it is terrible, but I am getting sick of people using Trig. I think maybe you should start by calling him Sarah Palin's child, not Sarah Palin's down syndrome child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the PDS.
> 
> She carries and tends to the child as most busy mothers would;  takes him every where.
> So the media beats on her for using the kid to get something or other.
> 
> If she left the kid behind;  She'd be a terrible woman that wasn't waiting on her "special needs baby" hand and foot.
> 
> It's almost as bad and the mojo redistribution thing going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She should stay home and take him to therapy. My child is DD, not even down syndrome and he goes to special ed pre school four days a week. Before he was three he went three times a week. Personally, I would rather see him home getting help, but that isn't the issue I have. My issue is also not with Palin, she isn't the one I see calling her child "her downs syndrome child".
Click to expand...


shurely Palin would not be using her child for public sympathy reasons now would she?

Has she written a book about him yet?


----------



## Stephanie

This was the most disgusting piece of trash I have ever seen written. That this wonkette site would even let something like it on their site SAYS a lot about them. The have since pulled it and issued some LAME ASS EXCUSE APOLIGY.

they are now PAYING big time for it. I've seen quite a few advertisers pull off their site and more is on the way.

Tell all you know to BOYCOTT wonkette, hit them where it hurts.


----------



## Luissa

I don't need to boycott them, I have never read their website to begin with. So, I will just continue to do what I am doing.


----------



## Truthseeker420

lol at conservatives crying about someone being mean. HYPOCRICY!


----------



## Stephanie

Luissa said:


> I don't need to boycott them, I have never read their website to begin with. So, I will just continue to do what I am doing.



Well good for you. you are no better than the person who wrote the article, just look in this thread alone how you talk about Palin and HER son.


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to boycott them, I have never read their website to begin with. So, I will just continue to do what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you. you are no better than the person who wrote the article, just look in this thread alone how you talk about Palin and HER son.
Click to expand...


Saying I don't want her son labeled is talking bad about him? Are you serious?
Get a fucking clue, moron.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well show em to us then.
> 
> Put out or shut up.
> 
> And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.
Click to expand...


All one has to do is 'search' on your username. Over 26,000 of your bullshit and hypocrisy. I sure as hell ain't gonna spoon feed you your own words, dolt. 

You're usually among the first to bounce all over the right wing for the slightest little piece of shit.... but, when it's shit from the left... that's when you become Mr Bi-Partisan. 

Oh, and... just so you know.... telling anyone to 'shut up' on a message board is actually pretty fucking stupid.... unless you happen to own it... which you don't.


----------



## Stephanie

Luissa said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to boycott them, I have never read their website to begin with. So, I will just continue to do what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you. you are no better than the person who wrote the article, just look in this thread alone how you talk about Palin and HER son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying I don't want her son labeled is talking bad about him? Are you serious?
> Get a fucking clue, moron.
Click to expand...


who's the moron.


> She should stay home and take him to therapy.


your own words dear come back to bite in the ass. I stand by what I said about you.


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you. you are no better than the person who wrote the article, just look in this thread alone how you talk about Palin and HER son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying I don't want her son labeled is talking bad about him? Are you serious?
> Get a fucking clue, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's the moron.
> 
> 
> 
> She should stay home and take him to therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your own words dear come back to bite in the ass. I stand by what I said about you.
Click to expand...


I will freely admit I went after her, show me where I attacked him?

You do realize I am referring to things like occupational, physical, and speech therapy right?


----------



## uscitizen

Strange to see your are over 26,000 posts as well there Cali 
or should I call you miss pot?


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you. you are no better than the person who wrote the article, just look in this thread alone how you talk about Palin and HER son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying I don't want her son labeled is talking bad about him? Are you serious?
> Get a fucking clue, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's the moron.
> 
> 
> 
> She should stay home and take him to therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your own words dear come back to bite in the ass. I stand by what I said about you.
Click to expand...


And I stand by what I said about you.
You might have had a point if you said I went after her, you lost when you said i went after him. Notice how I didn't mention her in the post you quoted?


----------



## Luissa

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show em to us then.
> 
> Put out or shut up.
> 
> And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All one has to do is 'search' on your username. Over 26,000 of your bullshit and hypocrisy. I sure as hell ain't gonna spoon feed you your own words, dolt.
> 
> You're usually among the first to bounce all over the right wing for the slightest little piece of shit.... but, when it's shit from the left... that's when you become Mr Bi-Partisan.
> 
> Oh, and... just so you know.... telling anyone to 'shut up' on a message board is actually pretty fucking stupid.... unless you happen to own it... which you don't.
Click to expand...


So you have nothing?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luissa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have even heard of this website.
> But I do love how, instead of just saying Palin's son they have to add the downs syndrome part in there for the dramatic effect.  I know I sure would like being called "the down syndrome kid".
> If they did do this, it is terrible, but I am getting sick of people using Trig. I think maybe you should start by calling him Sarah Palin's child, not Sarah Palin's down syndrome child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the PDS.
> 
> She carries and tends to the child as most busy mothers would;  takes him every where.
> So the media beats on her for using the kid to get something or other.
> 
> If she left the kid behind;  She'd be a terrible woman that wasn't waiting on her "special needs baby" hand and foot.
> 
> It's almost as bad and the mojo redistribution thing going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She should stay home and take him to therapy. My child is DD, not even down syndrome and he goes to special ed pre school four days a week. Before he was three he went three times a week. Personally, I would rather see him home getting help, but that isn't the issue I have. My issue is also not with Palin, she isn't the one I see calling her child "her downs syndrome child".
Click to expand...


The absolute best of luck with your child.  One of my twins has asbergers, if you looked at their report cards to guess which one has it, you'd guess wrong.




With Palins money, I'd bet she has people with her.


----------



## Two Thumbs

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well show em to us then.
> 
> Put *out *or shut up.
> 
> And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.
Click to expand...




Best typo EVER!!


----------



## FuelRod

Ironic thing is I bet Trig's IQ is a good 20 points higher than any of this vermin.


----------



## Luissa

Two Thumbs said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the PDS.
> 
> She carries and tends to the child as most busy mothers would;  takes him every where.
> So the media beats on her for using the kid to get something or other.
> 
> If she left the kid behind;  She'd be a terrible woman that wasn't waiting on her "special needs baby" hand and foot.
> 
> It's almost as bad and the mojo redistribution thing going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should stay home and take him to therapy. My child is DD, not even down syndrome and he goes to special ed pre school four days a week. Before he was three he went three times a week. Personally, I would rather see him home getting help, but that isn't the issue I have. My issue is also not with Palin, she isn't the one I see calling her child "her downs syndrome child".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The absolute best of luck with your child.  One of my twins has asbergers, if you looked at their report cards to guess which one has it, you'd guess wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Palins money, I'd bet she has people with her.
Click to expand...


My friend's brother with asbergers is a genius, can spell pretty much any word. 
My son has the sensory perception part of autism etc, but he doesn't have autism. He also got one on one therapy for over a year, but he got to the point where he needed to be in a class. Palin can make her own decisions, but the child needs routine and needs to be exposed to a classroom type environment in my opinion. My son has made a lot of progress by being in a classroom, and going four times a week.


----------



## Two Thumbs

FuelRod said:


> Ironic thing is I bet Trig's IQ is a good 20 points higher than any of this vermin.




bummer

I'm still outta rep


----------



## Luissa

Two Thumbs said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you're a hypocrite? Yea, your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well show em to us then.
> 
> Put *out *or shut up.
> 
> And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best typo EVER!!
Click to expand...


Was it really a typo?


----------



## manifold

Why would anyone want to mock Trig?  I mean just look at how cute he is.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luissa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well show em to us then.
> 
> Put *out *or shut up.
> 
> And be sure they are in context now or be accused on that liberal trait of quoting out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best typo EVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it really a typo?
Click to expand...


That could be one of the great misteries of life.


----------



## Stephanie

Where is the picture of baby monkey Obama?

I think that would be cute to post again.


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> Where is the picture of baby monkey Obama?
> 
> I think that would be cute to post again.



I am too lazy, so *insert faux outrage here*.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

manifold said:


> Why would anyone want to mock Trig?  I mean just look at how cute he is.



You're an ass that pic you used was altered.


----------



## manifold

bigrebnc1775 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to mock Trig?  I mean just look at how cute he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ass that pic you used was altered.
Click to expand...


No shit huh?

Well, I still think mine looks cuter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

manifold said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to mock Trig?  I mean just look at how cute he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ass that pic you used was altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit huh?
> 
> Well, I still think mine looks cuter.
Click to expand...


You aren't attacking Sarah when you do that you're attacking a defenseless child, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## manifold

"Attacking?"





But by all means, keep quoting and reposting the very pic that offends you so much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

manifold said:


> "Attacking?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by all means, keep quoting and reposting the very pic that offends you so much.



yes attacking, what you did and the person who altered the picture was uncalled for.


----------



## manifold

Okie dokie


----------



## Wicked Jester

Luissa said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying I don't want her son labeled is talking bad about him? Are you serious?
> Get a fucking clue, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's the moron.
> 
> 
> 
> She should stay home and take him to therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your own words dear come back to bite in the ass. I stand by what I said about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will freely admit I went after her, show me where I attacked him?
> 
> You do realize I am referring to things like occupational, physical, and speech therapy right?
Click to expand...

And you know that he has not, or is not receiving that therapy?

Please due clue us in on how you are "in the know" about the Palin's, and how they are raising their son.

This I've got to hear.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Why isn't Sarah Palin complaining about Paul Ryan's death panel budget?


----------



## Wicked Jester

NYcarbineer said:


> Why isn't Sarah Palin complaining about Paul Ryan's death panel budget?


What death panel budget?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Sarah Palin complaining about Paul Ryan's death panel budget?
> 
> 
> 
> What death panel budget?
Click to expand...


oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Sarah Palin complaining about Paul Ryan's death panel budget?
> 
> 
> 
> What death panel budget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
Click to expand...

No shit!

Funny thing is, they don't even know what's in that budget, as Brent Bozell laid out on Hannity last night as he exposed the blatant lies of Mathews, Madcow, Shultz, Bashir, and a few other of these liberal/progressive idiots.


----------



## sinister59

Stephanie said:


> Where is the picture of baby monkey Obama?
> 
> I think that would be cute to post again.



racist bitch


----------



## Tank

Who the fuck picks on a mentally handicapped baby?


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What death panel budget?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit!
> 
> Funny thing is, they don't even know what's in that budget, as Brent Bozell laid out on Hannity last night as he exposed the blatant lies of Mathews, Madcow, Shultz, Bashir, and a few other of these liberal/progressive idiots.
Click to expand...


couldn't possibly be bozell who's the liar, eh? 

cause if fauxnews says it, it must be true.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!
> 
> Funny thing is, they don't even know what's in that budget, as Brent Bozell laid out on Hannity last night as he exposed the blatant lies of Mathews, Madcow, Shultz, Bashir, and a few other of these liberal/progressive idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't possibly be bozell who's the liar, eh?
> 
> cause if fauxnews says it, it must be true.
Click to expand...

Nooooooooo, he laid out what those idiotic liberal/progressives claimed, and then clearly showed they were lying through their teeth, by showing what was actually in the proposed budget. Thereby completely contradicting the false claims (LIES!) of said liberal/progressive idiots.

You should watch Hannity tonight.........He's devoting a full hour to showing the abject liberal bias of MSM......Should be quite entertaining!


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!
> 
> Funny thing is, they don't even know what's in that budget, as Brent Bozell laid out on Hannity last night as he exposed the blatant lies of Mathews, Madcow, Shultz, Bashir, and a few other of these liberal/progressive idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't possibly be bozell who's the liar, eh?
> 
> cause if fauxnews says it, it must be true.
Click to expand...


Fox didn't say it.  Brent Bozell did.  And he did it with evidence in hand to back up exposing the falsehoods.  Feel free to rebut his evidence, but you better be really good.  The jury probably isn't gonna buy pointing to Fox News and saying it must be a lie then.


----------



## sinister59

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Sarah Palin complaining about Paul Ryan's death panel budget?
> 
> 
> 
> What death panel budget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
Click to expand...


you mean sarah palin is a liberal ? because she and other teabaggers started the death panel thing . to scare the old people . I see why you think that6 way drinking a fifth of shit like jack Daniels . 

that crap will make you think like a neo-con .


----------



## sinister59

Tank said:


> Who the fuck picks on a mentally handicapped baby?



republicans , our governor in Mo. kicked a lot of physically and mentally kids out of the state home , parents didn't know where to take them . 
this was three years ago , his dad emptied out the state home for mentally ill people to save a few bucks when he was governor , some wondered the street s.
he's our senator now .


----------



## Wicked Jester

sinister59 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What death panel budget?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean sarah palin is a liberal ? because she and other teabaggers started the death panel thing . to scare the old people . I see why you think that6 way drinking a fifth of shit like jack Daniels .
> 
> that crap will make you think like a neo-con .
Click to expand...

So, you ARE going to provide concrete evidence of those death panels, too include the prospects of creating said death panels, correct?

Failure to do so with full proof, concrete evidence, will only deem you a moron.

We'll be waiting for your full proof, concrete evidence.

Oh, and loony liberal talking points, from loony liberal talking point web sites do not count as evidence.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Tank said:


> Who the fuck picks on a mentally handicapped baby?


In this case?...........A liberal!


----------



## sinister59

Wicked Jester said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean sarah palin is a liberal ? because she and other teabaggers started the death panel thing . to scare the old people . I see why you think that6 way drinking a fifth of shit like jack Daniels .
> 
> that crap will make you think like a neo-con .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you ARE going to provide concrete evidence of those death panels, too include the prospects of creating said death panels, correct?
> 
> Failure to do so with full proof, concrete evidence, will only deem you a moron.
> 
> We'll be waiting for your full proof, concrete evidence.
> 
> Oh, and loony liberal talking points, from loony liberal talking point web sites do not count as evidence.
Click to expand...

death panels existed along time ago just not be the government .
health insurance 
your doctor doesnt have last word on treatment , medicine or anything without the insurance OK , they without any medical training says yes or no. 

now kiss my ass .


----------



## Wicked Jester

sinister59 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean sarah palin is a liberal ? because she and other teabaggers started the death panel thing . to scare the old people . I see why you think that6 way drinking a fifth of shit like jack Daniels .
> 
> that crap will make you think like a neo-con .
> 
> 
> 
> So, you ARE going to provide concrete evidence of those death panels, too include the prospects of creating said death panels, correct?
> 
> Failure to do so with full proof, concrete evidence, will only deem you a moron.
> 
> We'll be waiting for your full proof, concrete evidence.
> 
> Oh, and loony liberal talking points, from loony liberal talking point web sites do not count as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> death panels existed along time ago just not be the government .
> health insurance
> your doctor doesnt have last word on treatment , medicine or anything without the insurance OK , they without any medical training says yes or no.
> 
> now kiss my ass .
Click to expand...

That's all you've got?

Where's your evidence to back up your claims?

"now kiss my ass" is not evidence........It's more of an admission that you were just talking out of YOUR own ass, and can't back up what you claim with solid evidence.

In other words, you lose.


----------



## sinister59

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's the moron.
> 
> your own words dear come back to bite in the ass. I stand by what I said about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will freely admit I went after her, show me where I attacked him?
> 
> You do realize I am referring to things like occupational, physical, and speech therapy right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know that he has not, or is not receiving that therapy?
> 
> Please due clue us in on how you are "in the know" about the Palin's, and how they are raising their son.
> 
> This I've got to hear.
Click to expand...

you have to be the most nieve person I've read .

you never dealt with an insurance company before .  you don't get it .

and your dumb enough to claim libs did what palin did , thats the way of neo-cons , some of you even try pinning the iraq war on Obama . like little kids that can't except responsibility .


----------



## Shooter

Tank said:


> Who the fuck picks on a mentally handicapped baby?



Apparantly liberal websites.


----------



## Sallow

Wicked Jester said:


> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you ARE going to provide concrete evidence of those death panels, too include the prospects of creating said death panels, correct?
> 
> Failure to do so with full proof, concrete evidence, will only deem you a moron.
> 
> We'll be waiting for your full proof, concrete evidence.
> 
> Oh, and loony liberal talking points, from loony liberal talking point web sites do not count as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> death panels existed along time ago just not be the government .
> health insurance
> your doctor doesnt have last word on treatment , medicine or anything without the insurance OK , they without any medical training says yes or no.
> 
> now kiss my ass .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you've got?
> 
> Where's your evidence to back up your claims?
> 
> "now kiss my ass" is not evidence........It's more of an admission that you were just talking out of YOUR own ass, and can't back up what you claim with solid evidence.
> 
> In other words, you lose.
Click to expand...


Naw.

Jan Brewer - Conservative hero and death panel killer of two.

Can you dig it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

sinister59 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What death panel budget?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you didn't just ask that question? Everything the government does now well at least the house has something to do with killing of Americans poor. Death panels for liberals are code for if we can't have our way we'll lie.
> EVEN AFTER DRINKING A FIFTH OF JACK I CAN SEE THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean sarah palin is a liberal ? because she and other teabaggers started the death panel thing . to scare the old people . I see why you think that6 way drinking a fifth of shit like jack Daniels .
> 
> that crap will make you think like a neo-con .
Click to expand...


I take it my point went way over your little liberal pin head. Liberals are digging in trying everything that the tea party pointed out about what obamacare is going to do. Kind of hate seeing the Republicans win like they did back in Nov. because everything that is happening would still have happen because the democrats have everything so fucked up.


----------



## Wicked Jester

sinister59 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will freely admit I went after her, show me where I attacked him?
> 
> You do realize I am referring to things like occupational, physical, and speech therapy right?
> 
> 
> 
> And you know that he has not, or is not receiving that therapy?
> 
> Please due clue us in on how you are "in the know" about the Palin's, and how they are raising their son.
> 
> This I've got to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to be the most nieve person I've read .
> 
> you never dealt with an insurance company before .  you don't get it .
> 
> and your dumb enough to claim libs did what palin did , thats the way of neo-cons , some of you even try pinning the iraq war on Obama . like little kids that can't except responsibility .
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about?

What does my addressing Luissa's claim about the Palin's and how they are raising their child, have to do with insurance?

Do you even know what the fuck you are addressing?

Btw, i've dealt with insurance companies probably more than you have. That's what happens through the birth of two daughters, and the adoption of a S/N son....Not to mention providing health insurance benefits to many employees through the years.

I provide well for my family, too include top notch health insurance....So, once again, you're talking out of your ignorant ass.

Still waiting for you to provide evidence of those "death panels", btw......And don't give me loony liberal talking points, like Swallow tried, and failed to do.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Sallow said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinister59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> death panels existed along time ago just not be the government .
> health insurance
> your doctor doesnt have last word on treatment , medicine or anything without the insurance OK , they without any medical training says yes or no.
> 
> now kiss my ass .
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got?
> 
> Where's your evidence to back up your claims?
> 
> "now kiss my ass" is not evidence........It's more of an admission that you were just talking out of YOUR own ass, and can't back up what you claim with solid evidence.
> 
> In other words, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Jan Brewer - Conservative hero and death panel killer of two.
> 
> Can you dig it?
Click to expand...

Another epic fail, using loony liberal talkiing points.

This is just too damn easy.


----------



## The T

Shooter said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck picks on a mentally handicapped baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparantly liberal websites.
Click to expand...

 
And completely outta line. The person that wrote that bildge has no life as they swim in the whaleshit zone...


----------

